# Two hikers found alive after blizzard on Mt. Jefferson



## Greg (Oct 8, 2001)

Two hikers found alive after blizzard on Mt. Jefferson

By JIM COLE

Associated Press Writer

MOUNT JEFFERSON, N.H. (AP) — Two young hikers lost in snow and cold overnight walked to safety just before 1 p.m. Monday.

"We are looking at two of the luckiest kids in New Hampshire today to be alive," said Col. Ron Alie of the Fish and Game Department.

The two, who lacked warm clothing, matches and other survival gear, had headed for the summit of 5,715-foot Mount Jefferson Sunday morning and arrived early that afternoon.

"It started to snow and we couldn’t see the trail anymore. We couldn’t see anything," Andrew Bellenger, 19, of Nashua, said shortly after the pair made their way to safety.

Bellenger and Tony James, 21, of Litchfield, were taken to Littleton Hospital to be examined.

Snow fell overnight in the region — about three miles north of Mount Washington — and continued in some areas Monday morning. Alie said a whiteout prevented a search by helicopter Monday morning.

The hikers were wearing light parkas when they walked out onto a dirt road, but no gloves. They appeared to be in good shape.

Bellenger said the two were afraid to try to sleep.

"We tried to stay awake. We thought if we fell asleep we wouldn’t wake back up," he said.

At the Mount Washington Weather Observatory, the 17-degree temperature and 48-mph winds created a windchill below zero about 11 a.m. Monday.

Mount Washington, the tallest peak in the Northeast, is home to some of the world’s worst weather. Blue skies and moderate temperatures can be replaced by a blizzard and sub-zero cold in minutes.

Alie said authorities received a garbled 911 call Sunday afternoon from a hiker, but could get little information except that he was lost in a whiteout.

Alie learned Monday the cell phone had blown out of one hiker’s hand, ending the call, and the pair had not been able to find it to call back.

At the observatory, meterologist Charlie Lopresti said a foot of snow had fallen in the previous 24 hours. The observatory’s Web site said ice buildup had reached 2 feet on some vertical structures.

The observatory had posted warnings to hikers for three days, advising them of possible severe weather above the tree line despite pleasant weather in the valley below.

The search came on what traditionally is the peak weekend for viewing foliage in the White Mountains.

Source


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 11, 2001)

I have not heard additional details, only that another hiker has been found after being lost.

The season is over for Cotton Clothing.  The time that an unplanned night outside is just an inconvenience is over.  October & April are the two most unpredictable months.  (From  November to March it's basically winter)

Early or late winter clash with warm weather trying to make a last stand or an early April warm spell.  It's also the time when summer hikers looking at extending the season they are most familar with, venture out for an early hike or one last fling.

Common sense, knowledge of terrain, your ability to find your way back in extremely poor conditions & proper gear (Clothing, map, compass, boots, etc - a phone if you believe in carrying them, I don't for myself but the option is yours) are more important now than they were a few weeks ago.


----------



## Millennium Force (Oct 13, 2001)

Of all the mountains they could have tried on a day like that, Jefferson has to be one of the absolute WORST in terms of exposure. You get the west winds from treeline to the top, and the route is filled with opportinuties for broken ankles especially as it nears the summit.

I was going to climb that weekend, but there were warnings not to go above treeline posted all over mountwashington.com. Even if I was dressed in 2 grand worth of North Face stuff, I wouldn't try it in weather like that.......you get incapacitated in ANY way, and you are as good as finished. And they climbed in COTTON????



Whenever I hike, I always plan on a broken ankle.....and dress as if I am going to be stuck on top all night long. That way, if I DO get an injury, I will have a chance of keeping warm until rescue. Anyone that goes with me gets talked into packing extra clothes too, and while this can be a pain to carry if unneeded, it would have worked wonders in keeping those two warmer. They are extremely fortunate that they didn't slip above treeline........otherwise, this would have been a very unhappy ending.

One should always dress for the crash, not the ride.:smile:


----------

